# Tesco Vouchers



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Have never used these and decided to have a look at the Tesco Website. Could not find anything about P and O or the Channel Tunnel. Phoned their help desk!!! They said they can only assume that the deal with P and O and the Tunnel is no longer available. Anyone know anything about this please. If it is still on, how do I get the vouchers please. or am I too late (as usual).


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Try this link.

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=148&bci=4294967191|Travel


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. What about P and O though.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/browse.aspx?bci=4294967191|Travel&N=4294967191

This is the total list.

Rgds


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

So it would appear no Dover/Calais


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Tesco vouchers are accepted on the tunnel used them a couple of times. Paid the full fare in them.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto Dick, just costs £30 for the dog in cash.  

tony


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I dont think that Tesco vouchers have ever been valid for Dover/Calais on P & O.

Caulkhead


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

It was really the ferry I was more interested in. So must have misunderstood.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Tunnel only for that route


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*



caulkhead said:


> I dont think that Tesco vouchers have ever been valid for Dover/Calais on P & O.
> 
> Caulkhead


They were valid upto about three years ago then the Do-Ca offer ended.

Russell


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

how do they work? do you trade tesco points for tunnel vouchers, if so how long do the euro tunnel vouchers last before they run out, i was thinking of useing my next lot of points (Nov) towards the tunnel for next year

alan


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

FROM MEMORY: you exchange vouchers (which Tesco send every few months, as a result of points) for tokens, using their website or by post.

The Tunnel tokens are actually "Days Out" tokens, so could be used for meals at Bella Italia or visits to various locations such as Alton Towers (this WAS the case but there may have been changes recently - check their website - we sometimes ended up "treating" the family to a meal out if we couldn't make it to France).

The tokens are valid for 6 months, after which you can usually re-circulate them for points, although the T&C say "this is not to be used for extending the life of points".

Tunnel bookings can be made upto a year in advance - so effectively you can get tickets for 18months after you exchange your vouchers for tokens!

Remember - journeys must START from Dover -you can book returns but not trips FROM Calais.

The Tunnel (imo) is so much better than the ferry - 45 mins journey (in your own vehicle: nap/meal/s?x??  ) with no sea-sickness to contend with. Quick loading times. Better road connections.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We also use Tesco Vouchers for the tunnel. Have done so now for quite a few years, as we find it the best & quickest way to travel.

In fact we are off again in a couple of weeks for a few days into Germany.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dover Calais*



caulkhead said:


> I dont think that Tesco vouchers have ever been valid for Dover/Calais on P & O.
> 
> Caulkhead


P&O Used to allow you to use them for Dover - Calais and North Sea Ferries from Hull.

However, they withdrew from this, from memory at the end of 2008. Shame because I had just started to use Hull crossings.

I now save them for Stena Line Harwich-Hook of Holland.

You can use them for P&O Irish ferries.

TM


----------

